# Auto taper miles



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

anyone know how many miles an auto taper gets? or how many years, my col taper is baked it was a 2002


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I have no clue....
How is it baked? You can't get parts for it?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I hear some guys say they will last a life time, with proper tune ups and maintenance. You could almost compare them to cars. You can get a long life span out of a vehicle, but you get sick of the stupid things that will break on them, maybe a door handle falls off, your seats don't adjust etc..... Same things start to happen to the zookie. Some times we buy for the sake of buying new, just like cars.

Nothing like a nice new shiny car or tool, they even smell good too:thumbsup:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> anyone know how many miles an auto taper gets? or how many years, my col taper is baked it was a 2002


i think i posted this on some other thread but i got 18yrs. on my first col. ,the one i'm running now was new in 2003,still running well.i only work by myself ,but thats still more than a couple of miles of tape.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I have no clue....
> How is it baked? You can't get parts for it?


it has been a problem for a long time, it needs a new head, just tuned it and the sprocket is loose, not from being loose but just being a junker head, I got the zook that was 1 in 1000 of constant probs, never seen it in an other zook, never seen an other columbias with as many probs

I will build it back I guess

guy at work runs TT old unit says he never had problems like mine, who's to know, so I went and bought a new TT, now official bazooka Joe


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hmm...weird bro..
I dont know. 
You sure its not a loose or missing gasket somewhere?
These CT-2 gaskets may cause loose movement in the head?







Try and explain to me exactly what the problem is and i'll try and troubleshoot it for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hmm...weird bro..
> I dont know.
> You sure its not a loose or missing gasket somewhere?
> These CT-2 gaskets may cause loose movement in the head?
> ...


those are new, it's just a junk head since I first got it, I need a whole new head, just got a new chain track one years and it's fuked, new gaskets a year ago also, new string roller, thats about the best part on it, leaking all over, it is no where near the new ones, tape track is broke,


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hmmm....weird...well I guess it's 10 years old...
But still, no reason new parts shouldn't fix the problems...


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

b said:


> i think i posted this on some other thread but i got 18yrs. on my first col. ,the one i'm running now was new in 2003,still running well.i only work by myself ,but thats still more than a couple of miles of tape.


 I have a blueline gun that must b comin up near 19-20 years old and still going strong:thumbup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> guy at work runs TT old unit says he never had problems like mine, who's to know, so I went and bought a new TT, now official bazooka Joe


Maybe there's some 'luck' involved in what one gets at times(?)

I ran an older TT a bit, that a taper in the company was using. It ran nice, even with a lot of miles. 

Then it got stolen, so the company got him another one - a TT is what he wanted. I was going to take it for a spin last time I worked with him, but it was down with problems.

I've been running an older Columbia the last couple jobs, that the company supplied, instead of me running my 1 1/2 year Columbia all the time. The older one is running fine. It just came back from a tuneup.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> I have a blueline gun that must b comin up near 19-20 years old and still going strong:thumbup:


exactly I can't understand why the ones we used before were great Col's and I get the one with constant probs, go figure?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

alot of tools have went downhill after 04 05 06. Tools we have bought (every brand) since 06 are cheaply made, made to break or be serviced. If you guys have older tools take care of them cause chances are they will last and perform better than the disposable crap being produced today


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

chris said:


> alot of tools have went downhill after 04 05 06. Tools we have bought (every brand) since 06 are cheaply made, made to break or be serviced. If you guys have older tools take care of them cause chances are they will last and perform better than the disposable crap being produced today


well Columbia has come with a new better taper, as our friendly neighborhood Aaron has displayed in a video, so it all comes down to I just got to buy the new head and then be happy again, 

with some of the jokers for suppliers out there and their sh5t to have another brand for me is worth it, I can tell you a few supplier stories...... sheer sh%t


----------

